# Kernel wechseln von 486 zu 686



## Suchfunktion (6. Mai 2008)

Hi!

Ich habe mir *Debian Etch* installiert und dann eben folgendes gesehen:

```
xxx@klangfabrik:~$ uname -a
Linux klangfabrik 2.6.18-4-486 #1 Mon Mar 26 16:39:10 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
```
(AMD Sempron Prozessor)

Soweit ich weiss habe ich den falschen Kernel installiert!?
Aber was genau muss ich tun, um den Kernel 686 aufzuspielen?
(Kernelwechsel habe ich bisher noch nie gemacht. Braucher daher eure Hilfe...)

Mein System ist frisch installiert (Updates auch noch nicht durchgefuehrt) und ich wollte den Kernelwechsel direkt als erstes machen, bevor ich irgendwelche Software installiere und dann mit dem Kernelwechsel das System zerschiesse.. :suspekt:


Kurzgesagt:
*Ich will meinen Kernel von 486 zu 686 wechseln. Wie mache ich das?*


Mfg
Suchfunktion


P.S.:
Gibt es irgendwo eine "Beispiel"-sources.list fuer etch, welche die wichtigsten repositories beinhaltet?
(inkl. wine-rep, vlc-rep, debian-multimedia-rep, etc..)


----------



## Suchfunktion (6. Mai 2008)

Ich habe (erfolglos) auch schon folgendes probiert:

```
aptitude install kernel-2.6.18-6-686
```

Ausgabe:

```
Konnte Paket »kernel-2.6.18-6-686« nicht finden
```

Ich komme hier irgendwie nicht so ganz klar


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Mai 2008)

Debian.org: Paketsuche -> 2.6.18-6-686

Also sollte das hier funktionieren:

```
aptitude install linux-image-2.6.18-6-686
```


----------



## Laudian (17. Mai 2008)

Wenn du schon den Kernel wechseln willst, solltest du vllt gleich auf einen neueren wechseln, 2.6.18 ist schon erheblich alt und beinhaltet einige kritische Luecken, die seither geflickt sind.

Aktuell ist Kernel 2.6.25.2, der auch als Testing Version von Debian zur Verfuegung steht.

Befehl waere:


```
apt-get install linux-image-2.6.25-2-686-bigmem
```


----------

